# Datsun heads!!



## li'l Hustler (Sep 2, 2005)

hi every one im wondering if these heads are worth saving.

I have a w57 out of a 76 datsun

and i also have a w58 out of a 80 datsun/nissan both are on a L20 B motor. 

keep and eye out for parts on ebay im parting out a truck!!!


----------

